

Tech Tour: Cambridge Innovation Center  - cwan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/06/tech-tour-cambridge-innovation-center/

======
daniel-cussen
It's rare (outside IP law) to see the word "innovation" used by someone who
isn't _very_ unplugged from how technology is actually developed. This is a
refreshing exception.

